# off topic product!! Chess web sites?



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

What are, in your opinions, the best sites to play chess? Must be free, not pay to play, any RTF folk play?
Ken Bora


----------



## quailhtrnc (Feb 25, 2005)

Ken, 

I have not played online, but love to play. My youngest son might have a line on on-line sites. He is in the chess club at college. I will ask him this week-end and get back to you.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Thank You Mike,
Chess is like training a Chessy, think ahead 8)


----------



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah but the chances of getting your arm ripped off during a game of chess are a whole hell of alot slimmer.


----------



## moosecountry (Feb 5, 2005)

I like this one...

http://www.freechess.org/

Tim


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

My favorite for ALL games is POGO... You can play for free, but you can also subscribe for $5/mo. The whole site is ridiculously addicting if you're someone who loves games and puzzles...

http://www.pogo.com

BTW, this is really cute: http://www2.pcc.com/staff/michael/seamus/year2/week64

I was trying to find your email address... If you give it to me (couldn't find it anywhere -- think I may have it on my laptop, but it's broken...) I can send you a 5-day pogo membership...


-Kristie


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

moosecountry said:


> I like this one...
> 
> http://www.freechess.org/
> 
> Tim


very cool, I went, I played, I won a few, then had my A$$ handed to me by a young girl from south america. I am humble now. But I play more!
Ken Bora


----------

